# Sound bei Vegas 12



## Puffy (12. Oktober 2012)

Moinsen,
ich habe ein Problem mit dem Sound von Sony Vegas. Wenn ich ein Gameplay mit Fraps aufnehme und dieses dann in Sony Vegas bearbeiten will habe ich keinen Sound.
Hoffe auf Hilfe


----------

